# is my drol fake?



## McDuffy (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok so i'm on a test 900mg/week cycle.  At the beginning of week 10 i started taking 50mg per day anadrol. The point is just to see if its real or not, once i start seeing results i'll stop taking it and i'll know its legit for my next cycle. Its been one week since i started taking it and I have not had any weight gain, no significant increase in strength and my appetite is still good. Am i jumping the gun in thinking its fake? Should i increase to 100mg per day to see if it starts to work? maybe its low dosed...

The drol is from a different source than my test, i know my test source is good but he can't get drol.

Any advice appreciated. thx


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 1, 2015)

I had best results with Anadrol at 100mg a day.  Optimum gains vs. side effects.  50 never did much for me, and 150 is so harsh compared to what you get out of it.  Some of my lifts were up 20 pounds the first week on 100mg a day, and water weight alone probably added a good ten pounds the first week.  Unless you are running something that is cutting the water, you should at least see a little weight gain.  That is about all I can offer.  I don't run that stuff anymore.  I drink way too much-and my liver is probably already half dead.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 1, 2015)

mcduffy said:


> at the beginning of week 10 i started taking 50mg per day anadrol. The point is just to see if its real or not, once i start seeing results i'll stop taking it and i'll know its legit for my next cycle.





wtf ????????????


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> wtf ????????????



I think he really wants to run it with his next cycle but would rather know now if it's bunk or not to give him time to buy new stuff if needed?


----------



## Shane1974 (Apr 1, 2015)

So...you have been running test for 10 weeks and you didn't experience any weight gain in a week? Weird.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 1, 2015)

Good drol is noticeable pretty much off the git go, dosage dependent of course.


----------



## DF (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't gain much weight on Drol, but strength Oh yea!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 1, 2015)

If you do sets of 8, you will start growing.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 1, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> So...you have been running test for 10 weeks and you didn't experience any weight gain in a week? Weird.





His test and drol must come from the same place.

No weight gain labs.


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 1, 2015)

If you have "Properly Dosed" Drol 50mg is Plenty for your 1st time using it. No need to even think about going to 100mgs.. It takes longer than 1 week to kick in. It always took around week 2 for me to start seeing results. My first time using Drol i put on 16lbs. My stomach never wanted to agree with it though.. The guys that say you need 100mg Drol are clearly getting Bunk shit IMO. I have ran it 4 times at 50mg and have always gained an average of 13 pounds each time with my cycle. BUT! DIET plays a big role in gains! If youre not eating 5-6 big dinner meals a day you will not be happy with your results.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol 50mg of anadrol is nothing you wont feel much, basic dosage is 200mg/ed, i think 150mg is minimum to see actually some results.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 2, 2015)

DF said:


> I didn't gain much weight on Drol, but strength Oh yea!



opposite for me..  dbol makes me more aggressive feeling but drol makes look like a dude that is not to be fukked with lol.  I love that shit.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Also people with HIV used usually around 400mgs min dosage. But i think people with HIV dont give a **** about their liver also..


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Also carb intake is very important while on anadrol.


----------



## Steamboat (Apr 2, 2015)

200mg is a basic dose for anadrol!? Says who?


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 2, 2015)

People with hiv don't give a **** about their livers?


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

So you think if you have HIV, your main issue with taking Anadrol will be toxicity on your liver? And yes 200mg of anadrol is very common dosage.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 2, 2015)

Having liver toxicity not as your first concern, and not giving a **** about it at all are two different things.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 2, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> His test and drol must come from the same place.
> 
> No weight gain labs.



I seriously cracked up reading this


----------



## stonetag (Apr 2, 2015)

I would hate to experience the sides of real drol at 200 mg/day. no thanks.


----------



## Shane1974 (Apr 2, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> His test and drol must come from the same place.
> 
> No weight gain labs.



Hahahaha!!! Shitty-ass lab!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2015)

Steamboat said:


> 200mg is a basic dose for anadrol!? Says who?



Says big Mike.


----------



## McDuffy (Apr 2, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I seriously cracked up reading this



i gained 20 pounds in first 6 weeks on this cycle, there hasn't been any weight gained in the last 3 weeks but strength gains have been continuous obviously all from the test.


----------



## McDuffy (Apr 2, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I think he really wants to run it with his next cycle but would rather know now if it's bunk or not to give him time to buy new stuff if needed?



yes i must not have been clear on this

The point is just to see if its real or not, once i start seeing results i'll stop taking it and i'll know its legit for my next cycle.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok so again standart dosage is 150-200mg or its not even worth to run anadrol. And funny part is that most of the people got very bad sides at low dosage(from personal exp.) i know people who run 300-400mg of anadrol and said that they got no side like with 150mg. About liver and HIV part- Explain me why they run 400-500mg anadrol everyday not for weeks but for MONTHS, 3 months on 500mg of anadrol?


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Ok so again standart dosage is 150-200mg or its not even worth to run anadrol. And funny part is that most of the people got very bad sides at low dosage(from personal exp.) i know people who run 300-400mg of anadrol and said that they got no side like with 150mg. About liver and HIV part- Explain me why they run 400-500mg anadrol everyday not for weeks but for MONTHS, 3 months on 500mg of anadrol?


You said hiv patients use 400mg a day and that it's fine because they don't care about their livers. I wasn't making any claims on either side of the liver toxicity argument. Just thought it didn't make sense that hiv patients didn't care about their livers. They would be taking medication, like anadrol, in an attempt to maintain their health. Doing something to seriously compromise it, like not giving a **** about liver health doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Ok so again standart dosage is 150-200mg or its not even worth to run anadrol. And funny part is that most of the people got very bad sides at low dosage(from personal exp.) i know people who run 300-400mg of anadrol and said that they got no side like with 150mg. About liver and HIV part- Explain me why they run 400-500mg anadrol everyday not for weeks but for MONTHS, 3 months on 500mg of anadrol?






I sooooooooooooo wish brother SAD was here to read this.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 2, 2015)

stonetag said:


> I would hate to experience the sides of real drol at 200 mg/day. no thanks.



No kidding I would need an IV drip of blood pressure meds just to keep my head from exploding


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Ok so again standart dosage is 150-200mg or its not even worth to run anadrol. And funny part is that most of the people got very bad sides at low dosage(from personal exp.) i know people who run 300-400mg of anadrol and said that they got no side like with 150mg. About liver and HIV part- Explain me why they run 400-500mg anadrol everyday not for weeks but for MONTHS, 3 months on 500mg of anadrol?



I think you are confusing anavar and anadrol.  400-500mg of drol is setting yourself up for organ failure and death!


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 2, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Ok so i'm on a test 900mg/week cycle.  At the beginning of week 10 i started taking 50mg per day anadrol. The point is just to see if its real or not, once i start seeing results i'll stop taking it and i'll know its legit for my next cycle. Its been one week since i started taking it and I have not had any weight gain, no significant increase in strength and my appetite is still good. Am i jumping the gun in thinking its fake? Should i increase to 100mg per day to see if it starts to work? maybe its low dosed...
> 
> The drol is from a different source than my test, i know my test source is good but he can't get drol.
> 
> Any advice appreciated. thx



Ok so in my opinion if the drol is good you should feel it within an hour of taking 50mg. Increased strength gain and aggression, followed by a crash. At 50 mg I see a slight weight increase but at 100mg holy hell I pack on weight. You will also feel like shit if you drol is good. I take Iranian drol that kicks in in about 30-45 min after taking it. My bench will literally shoot up 50lbs within days. Hope this helps.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> Ok so in my opinion if the drol is good you should feel it within an hour of taking 50mg. Increased strength gain and aggression, followed by a crash. At 50 mg I see a slight weight increase but at 100mg holy hell I pack on weight. You will also feel like shit if you drol is good. I take Iranian drol that kicks in in about 30-45 min after taking it. My bench will literally shoot up 50lbs within days. Hope this helps.



First couple of weeks on drol at 100, I felt pretty good, but by the beginning of the third week, I felt like absolute dog shit.  Got up, ate, lifted, and went back to bed.  Planned on running it 6 weeks, but I dropped it after 4.  I agree you should def. see something from it fairly quickly.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

The toxicity of orals is always vastly over stated, especially with this particular compound. Clinical tests have been done to a great extent with Anadrol because of its medical use with AIDS patients, trials where-by humans have been given 400mg/day doses for up to 6 months still showed no sign of liver impairement. This is one of the reasons Anadrol is such a great choice as an oral, it is a well known fact that with Steroids the more you take the more effect they have - you must ensure the compounds you take in high doses will not have any negative impact on your health.

Iam not confused at all


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2015)

400mg drol. Sets of 8 for every set. Once a month injections. 

I'm on my way to getting jacked.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 2, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> 400mg drol. Sets of 8 for every set. Once a month injections.
> 
> I'm on my way to getting jacked.



Somebody has been doing their homework and paying attention...


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> The toxicity of orals is always vastly over stated, especially with this particular compound. Clinical tests have been done to a great extent with Anadrol because of its medical use with AIDS patients, trials where-by humans have been given 400mg/day doses for up to 6 months still showed no sign of liver impairement. This is one of the reasons Anadrol is such a great choice as an oral, it is a well known fact that with Steroids the more you take the more effect they have - you must ensure the compounds you take in high doses will not have any negative impact on your health.
> 
> Iam not confused at all


Actually, the latest study I read shows that liver impairment is evident at 46 mg.  Care to credit your studies?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> 400mg drol. Sets of 8 for every set. Once a month injections.
> 
> I'm on my way to getting jacked.



I am learning so much here!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 2, 2015)

Someone explain the sets of 8 thing lol I missed that one


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

When i get to my PC i can post some, but you know there is tons of studies, so it depends who wrote it  but its fact that people (again from personal exp. from people i know) who run 200mg/ed or 400mg/ed there is very little difference in liver values. Ofc. again everyone is different, ive run methytrileone 1mg/ed, and it wasnt that bad, ofc my liver values were like 4x more then normal range but liver regeneration is incredible. But i know people who run it for 2 weeks and end up in hospital.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oxymetholone for the treatment of HIV-wasting: a double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled phase III trial in eugonadal men and women.
Hengge UR1, Stocks K, Faulkner S, Wiehler H, Lorenz C, Jentzen W, Hengge D, Ringham G.
Author information

Abstract
BACKGROUND:
Despite highly active antiretroviral therapy (HAART), chronic involuntary weight loss still remains a serious problem in the care of HIV patients due to various alterations in energy metabolism and endocrine regulation. Previous studies in HIV-positive men undergoing androgen replacement therapy or treatment with recombinant growth hormone (rGH) have shown partial restoration of lean body mass (LBM), but these treatments have largely not been sufficiently studied in eugonadal individuals.
METHOD:
A double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled trial of 89 HIV-positive eugonadal women and men with wasting assigned to the anabolic steroid oxymetholone (50 mg bid or tid) or placebo for 16 weeks was performed. Body weight, bioimpedance measurements, quality of life parameters, and appetite were analyzed.
RESULTS:
Oxymetholone led to a significant weight gain of 3.0 +/- 0.5 and 3.5 +/- 0.7 kg in the tid and bid groups, respectively (p <.05 for each treatment versus placebo), while individuals in the placebo group gained an average of 1.0 +/- 0.7 kg. Body cell mass (BCM) increased in the oxymetholone bid group (3.8 +/- 0.4 kg; p <.0001) and in the oxymetholone tid group (2.1 +/- 0.6 kg; p <.005). Significant improvements were noted in appetite and food intake, increased wellbeing, and reduced weakness by self-examination. The most important adverse event was liver-associated toxicity. Overall, 43% of patients in the tid group, 25% of patients in the bid oxymetholone group, and 8% in the placebo group had a greater than 5 times baseline increase for ALT, AST, or gamma GT, while other adverse events were not increased over placebo.
CONCLUSION:
Oxymetholone can be considered an effective anabolic steroid in eugonadal male and female patients with AIDS-associated wasting. The bid (100 mg/day) regimen appeared to be equally effective to the tid (150 mg/day) regimen in terms of weight gain, LBM, and BCM and was associated with less liver toxicity.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

My opinion still reamins same, that most effective dosage in terms of gains (not talking about liver) is atleast 150mg and no need to go more then 200mg. You know these studies are not made on bodybuilders but on people with HIV, i have study (have to find it when home) that best dosage for people with HIV in terms of liver/effectivness is 100mg  BUT protein synthesis was much higher with 150mg dosage BUT liver values too, there wasnt much difference with dosage higher then 200mgs, and i think bodybuilders are looking for these gains not for less liver toxicity.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> My opinion still reamins same, that most effective dosage in terms of gains (not talking about liver) is atleast 150mg and no need to go more then 200mg. You know these studies are not made on bodybuilders but on people with HIV, i have study (have to find it when home) that best dosage for people with HIV in terms of liver/effectivness is 100mg  BUT protein synthesis was much higher with 150mg dosage BUT liver values too, there wasnt much difference with dosage higher then 200mgs, and i think bodybuilders are looking for these gains not for less liver toxicity.



How much higher do you think protein synthesis is in 100mg vs 150mg doses? The study referenced above noted a .5kg weight difference in 16wks


----------



## McDuffy (Apr 3, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Someone explain the sets of 8 thing lol I missed that one



I said before that i do sets of 8. i think it is a sarcastic reference to that...


----------

